

Node.js and the javascript age - emmanuelory
http://metamarketsgroup.com/blog/node-js-and-the-javascript-age

======
codysoyland
Evented web development != Javascript.

These problems are all solvable by other languages/frameworks. I use Python,
and we have gevent, which does the same thing as Node, but in a more concise
language with a richer standard library.

LAMP is not dead. It's evolving.

~~~
Meai
I agree, in addition javascript is not easy to develop in. Yes, it's fun and
fast for little projects. But do I want to stake my future upon a huge
javascript codebase? I'd rather not. Navigating through javascript code is
beyond cryptic at times.

~~~
geuis
Javascript is _incredibly_ easy to develop in. Most folks who say that its
hard or messy don't understand it and are approaching it the wrong way.

I'm learning Objective-C right now, and it seems to be hard to develop in, at
first. Why do I have to put @ in front of strings, or NSLog(@"%@", myVar); to
log a string? Why are there so many data types? Wtf is up with all the
brackets?

As soon as I actually started at the very basics, this stuff started to make
sense. Its a different language with its own ways of solving problems. Its me
as the new guy on the team that has to learn the rules before I can start
complaining that things don't make sense.

~~~
ignifero
Objective-C is basically C, so you have to deal with a lot of stuff that is
usually hidden in scripting languages. I think he was referring to the fact
that javascript code tends to become tangled like spaghetti.

~~~
geuis
That's actually a really good point. In my career I never learned C, but
rather started with basic C++ in college then moved into frontend development
early on, so I was never fully exposed to low-level languages at a deep level
until relatively recently.

I know what you mean about the spaghetti effect, but this is easily mitigated
if you know how to structure your code.

------
ognyankulev
"III. 2010-??: The Javascript Age" is true only if you build highly
interactive web application. When you just need a web site with forms for CRUD
content, many PHP CMS systems are just fine, often without coding except when
you need a custom theme. The majority of the sites are such ones so LAMP is
not near dead.

------
falcolas
That's fair enough, but seems to ignore the fact that there is still a
tremendous need for efficiently serving static files, even in a javascript
era. Images, CSS, Javascript, HTML all still need an efficient method of
delivery, and I don't believe that Node.js can fill that role as well as is
needed.

I don't see the LAMP stack going away. Parts of it may be substituted as new
technologies become popular, but the concept is still sound.

~~~
asolove
And machine instructions aren't going away, because that's what those C server
applications compile down to. But the "web stack," like the other layers
before it, is becoming a black box which many developers won't need to know
about to do their work.

------
splatcollision
My favorite part:

The principal role of the server is to ship an application to the client
(Javascript), along with data (JSON), and let the client weave those into a
DOM.

------
andreyf
Prior discussion at: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2425316>

------
fauigerzigerk
I think that's mixing up technology and content. Just because it has become
easier and more efficient to send lots of JSON messages back and forth doesn't
mean all documents suddenly become interactive applications.

------
trustfundbaby
"LAMP architectures are dead"

word?

------
ignifero
What I don't understand in the first place is why we want to create persistent
sockets on top of a stateless, request-response protocol like HTTP. Sounds
like a travesty to me.

~~~
baggachipz
We don't, necessarily. Sometimes a persistent socket is the right tool for the
job. Sometimes it's not. The whole point of the article was that Node and its
ilk serve both needs very well, whereas older mechanisms do not.

